# ﺑﻨـﺖ ﺑﺘﺴــﺄﻝ ﻭﻟـﺪ



## روزي86 (16 مايو 2013)

*ﺑﻨـﺖ ﺑﺘﺴــﺄﻝ ﻭﻟـﺪ -: ﺃﻧﺖ ﺑﺘﺤــﺒﻨﻲ؟!*

*  " ﻗـﺎﻟﻬـﺎ ﻵ"*

*  ﻗـﺎﻟﺘﻠـﻪ: ﻃـﺐ ﺑﺘﻌــﺰﻧﻲ؟!*

*  " ﻗـﺎﻟﻬـﺎ ﻵ"*

*  ﺍﻟﺒـﻨﺖ ﻗﻌــﺪﺕ ﺗﻌــﻴﻂ .. ﺭﺍﺡ ﺍﻟﻮﻟـﺪ ﻣﻴـﻞ ﻋـﻠﻲ ﻭﺩﻧـﻬﺎ*

*  ﻭﻗـﺎﻟﻬﺎ ﺃﻧﺘﻲ ﻣﺴـﺄﻟﺘﻨﻴﺶ ﺑﺘﻤــﻮﺕ ﻓـﻴﺎ؟!*

*  ﺭﺍﺣــﺖ ﺍﻟﺒـﻨﺖ ﻣﺴﺤــﺖ ﺩﻣـﻮﻋﻬﺎ ﻭﻗـﺎﻟﺘﻠﻪ ﻭﻫـﻰ*
*  ﻣﺒﺘﺴــﻤﻪ ﺑﻜﺴـﻮﻑ .. ﻃــﻴﺐ ﺑﺘﻤــﻮﺕ ﻓــﻴﺎ؟!*

*  ﻗـﺎﻟﻬﺎ -: ﺑـﺮﺩﻭ ﻵ*

 :gy0000::act31:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مايو 2013)

ده ولد رخم غلاسه محصلتش هههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 مايو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تصدق ياض انك غلس ورخم


----------



## johna&jesus (17 مايو 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه  احسن *​


----------



## روزي86 (29 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ده ولد رخم غلاسه محصلتش هههههههه




ههههههههههههههه

جدا


----------



## روزي86 (29 مايو 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تصدق ياض انك غلس ورخم




هههههههههههه اول مره بتدافع عننا:gy0000:


----------



## روزي86 (29 مايو 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه  احسن *​




لييييييييييييه طيب:t9::t26:


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 مايو 2013)

والواد عنده حق
يموت فيها ليه


----------



## انا مش معاكم (2 يونيو 2013)

*المفروش يجبر بخاطرها*

*دا ولد ثقيل جدا*

*واحلى موقف من روزى*

*شكرا على التوبيك ده*​


----------



## محمد الدالى (3 يونيو 2013)

*مفيش احساس خالص*
*ايه الولد ده*
*دى بنت زى القمر *
*مالوش حق*​


----------



## keko0o (5 يونيو 2013)

*ههههههههههههه
جااااامد طحن *


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (14 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههههههههه
صدقيني البنت دي صعبت عليا اوي
ولو هو بيتقل دا حاجة تانية
لكن لو كان بيتكلم بجد
يبقي ما يستاهلش حتي يسمع صوتها


----------



## max mike (18 يونيو 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> *بنـت بتســأل ولـد -: أنت بتحــبني؟!*
> 
> *  " قـالهـا ﻵ"*
> 
> ...




*ههههههههههههههه ده انت ولد رخم رخامة​*


----------



## روزي86 (3 يوليو 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> والواد عنده حق
> يموت فيها ليه




هههههههههههه :giveup:


----------



## روزي86 (3 يوليو 2013)

انا مش معاكم قال:


> *المفروش يجبر بخاطرها*
> 
> *دا ولد ثقيل جدا*
> 
> ...




شكرا ليك علي مرورك


----------



## روزي86 (3 يوليو 2013)

محمد الدالى قال:


> *مفيش احساس خالص*
> *ايه الولد ده*
> *دى بنت زى القمر *
> *مالوش حق*​




شكرا ليك


----------



## روزي86 (3 يوليو 2013)

keko0o قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> جااااامد طحن *




ميرسي لمرورك


----------



## روزي86 (3 يوليو 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> صدقيني البنت دي صعبت عليا اوي
> ولو هو بيتقل دا حاجة تانية
> لكن لو كان بيتكلم بجد
> يبقي ما يستاهلش حتي يسمع صوتها




ههههههههههههه شكرا ليك يا مينا


----------



## روزي86 (3 يوليو 2013)

max mike قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه ده انت ولد رخم رخامة​*




هههههههههههههههههههه:budo:


----------



## twety (3 يوليو 2013)

ايه الغلاسه دى ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههه واد جدع

يعني مش كسفها و بس 

ده حرق دمها كمان



انا هاخد الواد ده قدوة ليا ^_^


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه ما بلاش


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

بلاش ايه ده النوع من الولاد ده خلص خلاص

كله ديلوقتي بينونو قدام البنات


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مش بنونو

انا مش ولد

انا شاب ^_^


----------



## ميراى البرنسيسه (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*ده ولد رخم اوى ما يخلص ويقولها انه بيموت فيها وخلاص*


----------



## nardeen (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*هههههه يخربيت بردتك يا اخي*


----------



## farid11 (7 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه نكتة رائعة


----------



## روزي86 (8 نوفمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> انا مش بنونو
> 
> انا مش ولد
> 
> انا شاب ^_^




هههههههههههه:59:


----------



## روزي86 (8 نوفمبر 2013)

ميراى البرنسيسه قال:


> *ده ولد رخم اوى ما يخلص ويقولها انه بيموت فيها وخلاص*




هههههههههههه نورتي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (8 نوفمبر 2013)

nardeen ^_^ قال:


> *هههههه يخربيت بردتك يا اخي*




هههههههههههههه ميرسي لمرورك الجميل زيك


----------



## روزي86 (8 نوفمبر 2013)

farid11 قال:


> ههههههههههههه نكتة رائعة




شكرا لمرورك الجميل
ونورت المنتدي والموضوع


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (25 نوفمبر 2013)

عبيط واللها ميستهلةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------

